#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Lusca Cache para Windows XP e 7 - Economize seu link - Veja o Vídeo

## mjmmarcus2

Lusca-Cache Cliente

Melhore o desempenho da internet de seus clientes e desafogue 60% da banda de sua internet.

Para ele funcionar corretamente vá em painel de controle>opções da internet>conexões>configurações lan
Marque a caixa "Usar servidor proxy para a rede local" e adicione o ip 127.0.0.1 porta 8000.
Nesse modo o Mozilla, Chome, Internet Explorer, e outros navegadores e programas, vão procurar pelo proxy padrão de seu sistema.
Veja a imagem:


 Caso não funcione algumas coisas reinicie seu computador, que ele irá funcionar.
*
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.3 x86 x64 Under-Linux*

*Notas da versão 2.2.3* - 02/09/2012
• Faz Cache do Orkut (por mascaraapj "Andrio Jasper")
• ads.block desativado (Evita blokeios e bugs em jogos com laucher e problemas em vários sites)
• Versão 2.2.3 requer a versão 2.2.2 Instalada
• Instalação automática (Apenas dois cliques)
• Nenhuma opção removida da versão 2.2.2

*Notas da versão 2.2.2* - 23/08/2012
• Strawberry perl 5.16.1.1 32bit e 64Bit
> Ativado para arquivos dinâmicos Youtube, 4shared e Filesonic
• Aceita as duas plataformas x86 e x64 Bit
• Stop SQUID LUSCA tambem desativa o proxy
• Start SQUID LUSCA tambem ativa o proxy
• SquidCheck Atualizado
-> Verifica se estiver internet
> Se não estiver fecha o squid.exe
> Se estiver abre o squid.exe
• Nenhuma opção removida da versão 2.2.1

*Notas da versão 2.2.1* - 21/08/2012
• Faz Cache do Youtube
• Faz Cache de Servidores de links pagos "4Shared" e outros
• Alta velocidade de download para Maxima
• Gerador de relatório de conexão em Portugues-BR
• Pasta luscacache na unidade D: fica oculta
• Configura o proxy automaticamente
• Inicia junto com o windows
• Squid.conf configurado para melhor desempenho
• Todas as outras tarefas de cache estão adicionadas
• Espaço para cache total no cliente 10GB

Atenção não fiz este programa sozinho, o Lusca Cache para windows existe desde 09/2011 veja o site official www.lusca.info.
O usuário "th30nly" quem disponibilizou esta versão, eu apenas fiz as alterações citadas acima para uso especialmente nos clientes,
já vai instalar com tudo configurado certinho.

*Elaborado por:*
MarcusMJM
https://under-linux.org/members/mjmmarcus2/

*Agradecimentos:*
MascaraAPJ "Idealizador"
https://under-linux.org/members/mascaraapj/

joelson000 "Quem disponibilizou o código fonte para o SquidChek"
http://autoitbrasil.com/index.php?/user/86-joelson0007/

Medabi "Por ajudar no progeto SquidCheck"
http://autoitbrasil.com/index.php?/user/41-medabi/

*Agradecimentos a todos que testaram:*
https://under-linux.org/members/demattos/
https://under-linux.org/members/givigirj/
https://under-linux.org/members/jolielson/


Novo Fix Update para versão 2.2.3**

*Update para versão 2.2.3 na unidade C:*
Lusca for ComStuff V2.2.3C FixUpdate Under-Linux.rar 314KB
*Update para versão 2.2.3 na unidade D:*
Lusca for ComStuff V2.2.3D FixUpdate Under-Linux.rar 314KB

Links para download da versão 2.2.2 está em dois pacotes uma para partição C: e outra para D:
*Versão para cache Versão 2.2.2 na unidade C:*
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.2C x86 x64 Under-Linux Password=11111.rar 137MB Senha para descompactar=11111*
*Versão para cache Versão 2.2.2 na unidade D:*
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.2D x86 x64 Under-Linux Password=11111.rar 137MB Senha para descompactar=11111*

Links para download da versão anterior:
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.1b_rev1 Under-Linux.rar

* O instalador aumentou por causa do "Strawberry perl x86 e x64" incorporado junto ao instalador só os dois somam uns 120MB
** Requer a instalação da versão anterior 2.2.2 para poder rodar

Acompanhe este tópico, sempre haverá novas atualizações

----------


## demattos

achei interessante mas para usar em um windows 2003 sera que funciona para usar como controle de acesso na internet numa rede com 6 maquinas?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> achei interessante mas para usar em um windows 2003 sera que funciona para usar como controle de acesso na internet numa rede com 6 maquinas?


Acredito que de para usar sim.
Instala ele e configura o compartilhamento de internet.



----------------
Teste:
1 download -- Arquivo que ainda não estava no cache.
Taxa de transferência de 291KB/s, vemos pelo torch do MK que o link está sendo usado.
 

2 download -- download sendo feito por outro navegador.
Taxa de transferencia de 5,3MB/s, vemo pelo torch do MK que o link NÃO está sendo usado.

----------


## demattos

> Acredito que de para usar sim.
> Instala ele e configura o compartilhamento de internet.


Vou instalar fazer uns testes e posto os resultados aqui, por que tem alguns clientes q tem maquinas windows rodando como servidor e nao querem investir e uma outra maquina so para firewall e controle de acessos.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Seria interessante fazer com que ative e desative o proxy no I.E (chrome segue o proxy do I.E) e no Mozilla automaticamente, sempre que ativar ou desativar o Cache.
O que você acha?

Que isso seja feito automaticamente.
Para isso, acredito que basta adicionar as regras nos scripts "Start SQUID LUSCA.bat" no "Stop SQUID LUSCA.bat", localizados na pasta C:\squid\comstuff

Para auxiliar, segue dica de como fazer isso no Mozilla:
http://www.travou.com.br/site/2007/1...ox-via-script/

E no I.E
http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/i...figs-de-proxy/

http://www.babooforum.com.br/forum/i...rnet-explorer/

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Seria interessante fazer com que ative e desative o proxy no I.E (chrome segue o proxy do I.E) e no Mozilla automaticamente, sempre que ativar ou desativar o Cache.
> O que você acha?


Muito obrigado pela dica, com certeza irei implementar na nova versão.

Irei fazer 4 Versões

Versão C: x86, Versão C: x64
Versão D: x86, Versão D: x64

Poderia sim fazer o instalador perguntar aonde vai ser o cache vai ser salvo, ou até detectar se tem unidade D: no PC do cliente, mas meu propósito é fazer um instalador totalmente sem perguntas e intervenções para o usuário "Clientes", eu tenho clientes e sei como é difícil ensinar como instalar qualquer coisa.

Já farei duas alterações importantes nele como instalar o Strawberry silenciosamente, e fazer o script para o firefox e ie.

----------


## demattos

> Muito obrigado pela dica, com certeza irei implementar na nova versão.
> 
> Irei fazer 4 Versões
> 
> Versão C: x86, Versão C: x64
> Versão D: x86, Versão D: x64
> 
> Poderia sim fazer o instalador perguntar aonde vai ser o cache vai ser salvo, ou até detectar se tem unidade D: no PC do cliente, mas meu propósito é fazer um instalador totalmente sem perguntas e intervenções para o usuário "Clientes", eu tenho clientes e sei como é difícil ensinar como instalar qualquer coisa.
> 
> Já farei duas alterações importantes nele como instalar o Strawberry silenciosamente, e fazer o script para o firefox e ie.


Ja estou dando umas olhadas e me surgio um duvida, tem o squid.conf que podese alterar ou incluir acls e fazer controles.

----------


## GivigiRJ

Muito boa a sua iniciativa....

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Muito boa a sua iniciativa....


Na realidade, essa iniciativa de realizar o cache diretamente na maquina do cliente, evitando que ele consuma link e ao mesmo tempo aumentar a velocidade de navegação do mesmo... vem desde 2010.

https://under-linux.org/f211/cache-l...cliente-142970

----------


## JOLIELSON

Desde ja agradecer por este escelente material disponibilizado e gostaria de saber se ira disponibilizar com a opção em C, pois a maioria dos clientes não tem particionamento D. Assim que disponibilizar irei testar e postar aqui os resultados obtidos.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Desde ja agradecer por este escelente material disponibilizado e gostaria de saber se ira disponibilizar com a opção em C, pois a maioria dos clientes não tem particionamento D. Assim que disponibilizar irei testar e postar aqui os resultados obtidos.


Já estou progetando para instalação na unidade C:

é recomendado acompanhar este tópico para ver sempre se há novas atualizações.

----------


## GivigiRJ

> Na realidade, essa iniciativa de realizar o cache diretamente na maquina do cliente, evitando que ele consuma link e ao mesmo tempo aumentar a velocidade de navegação do mesmo... vem desde 2010.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f211/cache-l...cliente-142970


O seu trabalho também foi otimo e incentivou parabéns *mascaraapj* .

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Terminei de fazer agora a versão 2.2.2C e 2.2.2D agora com muito mais velocidade!

Vídeos do youtube carrega em 2 segundos por completo, e quando carrega normal, não consome o link.

O Tempo agora é só fazer o upload.
Logo quando terminar postarei para todos. \o/

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Terminei de fazer agora a versão 2.2.2C e 2.2.2D agora com muito mais velocidade!
> 
> Vídeos do youtube carrega em 2 segundos por completo, e quando carrega normal, não consome o link.
> 
> O Tempo agora é só fazer o upload.
> Logo quando terminar postarei para todos. \o/


mjmmarcus2
Fez alguma alteração no storeurl.pl para o caso do youtube?
notei que ele carrega metade do video apenas, o restante ele busca da internet.
acredito que isso se deva ao fato do youtube estar usando o html5 e estar dividindo o vídeo em varias partes.
ai o cache não esta sabendo lidar com as outras partes do vídeo.

Aproveitando...
Não sei se você já esta fazendo isso, mas...
Eu estou editando o storeurl.pl
Ele não esta fazendo o cache eficiente do orkut e do facebook.
assim que terminar essa, te envio para que você adicione nos arquivos.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> mjmmarcus2
> Fez alguma alteração no storeurl.pl para o caso do youtube?
> notei que ele carrega metade do video apenas, o restante ele busca da internet.


Já resolvi este problema, não tinha adicionado o Strawberry perl no instalador atual





> Aproveitando...
> Não sei se você já esta fazendo isso, mas...
> Eu estou editando o storeurl.pl
> Ele não esta fazendo o cache eficiente do orkut e do facebook.
> assim que terminar essa, te envio para que você adicione nos arquivos.


Talvez seja porque eles estão usando o protocolo Https o https é mais difícil cachear, mas agora depois do Strawberry perl ativado, notei que o facebook está bem melhor.

Estou fazendo o upload ainda pois o instalador ficou maior, adicionei o "Strawberry perl 32bit e 64Bit" junto com o instalador, já para instalar a versão correta no sistema operacional de 32Bits e 64Bits.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Já resolvi este problema, não tinha adicionado o Strawberry perl no instalador atual


Mesmo com o Strawberry, não esta sendo feito o cache total do vídeo.
Apenas parcial.
Abra um vídeo de uns 5 min, note que ele carrega instantaneamente apenas uma parte do vídeo, o restante ele vai carregando igual a antes (consumindo link)






> Talvez seja porque eles estão usando o protocolo Https o https é mais difícil cachear, mas agora depois do Strawberry perl ativado, notei que o facebook está bem melhor.
> 
> Estou fazendo o upload ainda pois o instalador ficou maior, adicionei o "Strawberry perl 32bit e 64Bit" junto com o instalador, já para instalar a versão correta no sistema operacional de 32Bits e 64Bits.


Não...
Ele apenas faz o login em HTTPS, depois é HTTP.
no orkut, ou mesmo facebook... a mesma imagem é dividida em diversos servidores diferentes.
eis que o Web-cache faz o cache da mesma imagem diversas vezes, visto que ele entende que são imagens diferentes.
Assim que ter um tempo, irei arrumar isso... basta adicionar a regra no storeurl para que ele intenda que é a mesma imagem, mas vindo de servidor diferente.
Acredito que nessa madrugada arrumarei isso.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Versão 2.2.2 para unidade C: e unidade D:

Saiu, vejam no post principal.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Tem como upar uma versão sem o Strawberry?
Afinal, quem já o tem instalado, não precisa perder tempo baixando-o novamente...

-----------------------

Pronto, arrumei o cache para o Orkut.

Vejam o tanto de HIT:


```
[SIZE=2]1345774315.821    672 127.0.0.1 TCP_MISS/200 64324 CONNECT lh4.googleusercontent.com:443 - DIRECT/lh4.googleusercontent.com -[/SIZE][SIZE=2]1345774315.821      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1200 GET http://img4.orkut.com/images/tiny/1335817630/677655711/ln.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.821      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1344 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/tiny/1280157400/519175089/ln.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.821      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1534 GET http://img2.orkut.com/images/tiny/1330050257/680583166/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.837     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1143 GET http://img5.orkut.com/images/tiny/1330907874/681346185/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.837      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1245 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/tiny/1344991580/682420189/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.837      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1239 GET http://img4.orkut.com/images/tiny/1336243186/678823612/ln.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.837      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1214 GET http://img1.orkut.com/images/tiny/1302288015/647937273/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.852      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1150 GET http://img6.orkut.com/images/tiny/1342103498/681253723/ln.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.852      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1475 GET http://img6.orkut.com/images/tiny/1345402986/687827314/io.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.868     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1313 GET http://img5.orkut.com/images/tiny/1336845806/679404771/io.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.868     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1511 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/tiny/1342487456/682648463/ln.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.868      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 2041 GET http://img8.orkut.com/images/tiny/1345767635/676274220/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.868      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 2083 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/tiny/1330169576/677038853/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.884      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1389 GET http://img4.orkut.com/images/tiny/1345143707/682086345/tu.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.884      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1452 GET http://img2.orkut.com/images/tiny/1330816418/679737984/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774315.899     15 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 5176 GET http://img5.orkut.com/images/klein/1307760075/47293132/ln.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774316.259    407 127.0.0.1 TCP_MISS/200 4758 CONNECT lh5.googleusercontent.com:443 - DIRECT/lh5.googleusercontent.com -[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774316.259      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1088 GET http://g1.gstatic.com/orkut/img/like/7_sad.png - NONE/- image/png[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774316.259      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 2646 GET http://img6.orkut.com/images/klein/1242931958/90309130/bq.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774316.259      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1010 GET http://img4.orkut.com/images/tiny/1319910876/303878285/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774316.259      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_HIT/200 13783 GET http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/osd.js - NONE/- text/javascript[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774316.274      0 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1685 GET http://img2.orkut.com/images/tiny/1340210777/688304260/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.149   2969 127.0.0.1 TCP_MISS/200 4696 CONNECT talkgadget.google.com:443 - DIRECT/talkgadget.google.com -[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.165     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1396 GET http://img5.orkut.com/images/tiny/1342716157/684436442/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.165     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1472 GET http://img8.orkut.com/images/tiny/1337265093/649939097/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.180     15 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1189 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/tiny/1322950548/674838881/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.180     15 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1573 GET http://img4.orkut.com/images/tiny/1345737677/675713293/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.196     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1126 GET http://g3.gstatic.com/orkut/img/like/5_glasses.png - NONE/- image/png[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.196     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 2166 GET http://img4.orkut.com/images/klein/27/961527.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.212     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1489 GET http://img2.orkut.com/images/tiny/1328230592/678272556/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.212     16 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 1305 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/tiny/1327316805/10178131/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]1345774317.227     15 127.0.0.1 TCP_MEM_HIT/200 2040 GET http://img3.orkut.com/images/small/1333993586/60886589/of.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg[/SIZE][COLOR=#333333][/COLOR]
```

 

Faça download do novo storeurl.pl em: http://www.4shared.com/rar/ja-UG_pE/storeurl.html
substitua o storeurl.pl localizado em C:\squid\etc\ por esse que acabou de baixar.
desative (stop) e ative (start) o squid

Peço que testem.
Se acharem algum Bug com o orkut.
Por favor, reportem...

Em breve nova versão, fazendo cache eficiente do under-linux...

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Tem como upar uma versão sem o Strawberry?
> Afinal, quem já o tem instalado, não precisa perder tempo baixando-o novamente..


Poderia até fazer uma versão sem o Strawberry, mas acho mais interesante uma versão completa sem precisar de ficar instalando outras coisas por fora, afinal minha intenção principal é para clientes, todos nós sabemos que nossos clientes não tem tanto conhecimento.

Sim sobre o cache para o orkut, aonde posso adicionar essas regras?, baixei o storeurl.rar do 4Shared e não vi alterações.

Tem como enviar ele já pronto?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Poderia até fazer uma versão sem o Strawberry, mas acho mais interesante uma versão completa sem precisar de ficar instalando outras coisas por fora, afinal minha intenção principal é para clientes, todos nós sabemos que nossos clientes não tem tanto conhecimento.
> 
> Sim sobre o cache para o orkut, aonde posso adicionar essas regras?, baixei o storeurl.rar do 4Shared e não vi alterações.
> 
> Tem como enviar ele já pronto?


o storeurl.pl que enviei por ultimo já esta com as regras para o orkut.
compare ambos que vera mudanças.

para ser mais rapido, CTRL+F 
#OrkutImg fix
#OrkutStatic fix

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> o storeurl.pl que enviei por ultimo já esta com as regras para o orkut.
> compare ambos que vera mudanças.


Não existe mudanças, eu uso o programa ultracompare para ver as mudanças, tanto o antigo como o novo tem 197linhas.

Você deve ter mandado um errado, tem como mandar denovo para eu testar?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Não existe mudanças, eu uso o programa ultracompare para ver as mudanças, tanto o antigo como o novo tem 197linhas.
> 
> Você deve ter mandado um errado, tem como mandar denovo para eu testar?


Acabei de baixar o arquivo para ter certeza (http://www.4shared.com/get/ja-UG_pE/storeurl.html)
Não, nao enviei errado

Usando o Notepad++
as mudanças realizadas estão apartir da linha 26 até a linha 32

----------


## KevinMitnick

gostaria de testar este cache, será que ele já esta PRONTO PARA USO, ou ainda vai depender da conclusão de alguns de vocês. Pelo que vejo, um ou ou outro esta vindo com um complemento de configuração sem ter HARMONIA no que estão fazendo. Posso até esta enganado. 
Então, já esta definido para instalação?!

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> gostaria de testar este cache, será que ele já esta PRONTO PARA USO, ou ainda vai depender da conclusão de alguns de vocês. Pelo que vejo, um ou ou outro esta vindo com um complemento de configuração sem ter HARMONIA no que estão fazendo. Posso até esta enganado. 
> Então, já esta definido para instalação?!


Sim está tudo perfeito, podes baixar sem problemas, tem harmonia sim, nós estamos juntos neste progeto procurando cada vez mais melhoras para seu funcionamento.

Segue os links para download:
*Versão para cache na unidade C:*
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.2C x86 x64 Under-Linux.rar 137MB
*Versão para cache na unidade D:*
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.2D x86 x64 Under-Linux.rar 137MB

Acompanhe este tópico, sempre haverá atualizações do programa.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Estou usando e gostando muito dos resultados, atualmente estou com o cache de mais ou menos 50Mbps
Vejam a foto do teste:

----------


## megiato

estou testando o lusca a 2 dias no windws xp e em conta limitada.
nao sei se é bug ou alguma configuracao errada no pc, mas pra fazer logoof do orkut so limpando o cache do navegador.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> estou testando o lusca a 2 dias no windws xp e em conta limitada.
> nao sei se é bug ou alguma configuracao errada no pc, mas pra fazer logoof do orkut so limpando o cache do navegador.


Tambem notei isso, mas isso se resolve com uma simples atualização de página.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Novo update adicionado

Devido a problemas com sites que não apareciam, jogos com laucher que tambem não funcionavam, e tambem aparecia alguns bugs em algumas páginas "ads.block" foi desativado para deixar a navegação normal como realmente é, evitando bloqueios.

Tambem foi adicionado o cache do orkut que não existia.

(Muita gente em que eu instalei tive de desistalar por causa desse problema)

Mas agora já está resolvido, fiz um fix novo para apenas 2 Cliques e pronto atualizado.

Novo Fix Update para versão 2.2.3

*Update para versão 2.2.3 na unidade C:*
Lusca for ComStuff V2.2.3C FixUpdate Under-Linux.rar 314KB
*Update para versão 2.2.3 na unidade D:*
Lusca for ComStuff V2.2.3D FixUpdate Under-Linux.rar 314KB

Veja as notas da versão no tópico principal.

----------


## demattos

> Novo update adicionado
> 
> Devido a problemas com sites que não apareciam, jogos com laucher que tambem não funcionavam, e tambem aparecia alguns bugs em algumas páginas "ads.block" foi desativado para deixar a navegação normal como realmente é, evitando bloqueios.
> 
> Tambem foi adicionado o cache do orkut que não existia.
> 
> (Muita gente em que eu instalei tive de desistalar por causa desse problema)
> 
> Mas agora já está resolvido, fiz um fix novo para apenas 2 Cliques e pronto atualizado.
> ...


Boa tarde amigo, poderia me explicar como usar o analizdor de eficiencia e gerar os graficos?

Estou fusando e nao consegui fazer .

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Boa tarde amigo, poderia me explicar como usar o analizdor de eficiencia e gerar os graficos?
> 
> Estou fusando e nao consegui fazer .


Existe o "Monitor SQUID LUSCA access.log" que mostra em tempo real o que está acontecendo no momento.

E o "Gerar Retatório" que justamente é o sarg.exe, ele se trata de criar uma página em html gerando o relatório de tudo que foi feito desde o começo.

Quando vicê clica em gerar relatório, ele pode demorar até uns 5 minutos para aparecer, dependendo da quantidade da informação já gerada no access.log.

----------


## demattos

> Existe o "Monitor SQUID LUSCA access.log" que mostra em tempo real o que está acontecendo no momento.
> 
> E o "Gerar Retatório" que justamente é o sarg.exe, ele se trata de criar uma página em html gerando o relatório de tudo que foi feito desde o começo.
> 
> Quando vicê clica em gerar relatório, ele pode demorar até uns 5 minutos para aparecer, dependendo da quantidade da informação já gerada no access.log.


sim sim este estou usando ja, mas tem um aplicativo SQUID Efficiency Analyzer e deste que falo

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> sim sim este estou usando ja, mas tem um aplicativo SQUID Efficiency Analyzer e deste que falo


Eu vi vídeos dele funcionando no youtube, mas ainda não sei bem o que ele faz realmente.

----------


## demattos

> Eu vi vídeos dele funcionando no youtube, mas ainda não sei bem o que ele faz realmente.


Bom descobri, depois de umas pesquizas ele faz um grafico de eficiencia do cache analizando o arquivo access, fica assim :



Um detalhe antes de fazer rotaciona o log para gerar os arquivos do access.log

Abracos

----------


## lwwkas

O meu não esta atualizando a pagina do google noticias

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> O meu não esta atualizando a pagina do google noticias


Já estou revisando o seu teste.

Atualize para versão 2.2.3 talvez já resolva.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> O meu não esta atualizando a pagina do google noticias


Acabei de realizar meus testes, aqui o meu Google Notícias está normal, sempre aparece notícias novas.

Não sei se você atualizou sua versão. pode ser isto.

*Update para versão 2.2.3 na unidade C:*
Lusca for ComStuff V2.2.3C FixUpdate Under-Linux.rar 314KB
*Update para versão 2.2.3 na unidade D:*
Lusca for ComStuff V2.2.3D FixUpdate Under-Linux.rar 314KB

----------


## cahnas

Parabens

----------


## dmknob

Estou testando no meu micro no trabalho, pra ver como se comporta e economizar um pouco o link fraco que temos da OI.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Pode usar com tranquilidade, para não ter nenhum problema com ele atualize para a versão 2.2.3 e terás um desempenho perfeito em sua internet.

Uma vez carregado uma página não precisarás mais sufocar seu link, principalmente com vídeos do youtube "Que eu nem assistia e agora assisto"

Uma coisa que eu notei de diferença é que poucas vezes tenho que atualizar a página para fazer o loguin no orkut, mas as qualidades cobrem os defeitos.

----------


## cahnas

ja achou uma solucao pois aqui nao rola direito fica a mesma tela paratds clientes

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> ja achou uma solucao pois aqui nao rola direito fica a mesma tela paratds clientes


Que tela?

podes mandar um print screen?

estais usando o path de atualização 2.2.3?

----------


## cahnas

orkut pois fica tavado no ultimo login

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> orkut pois fica tavado no ultimo login


Após o loguin atualize a página que resolve.

----------


## cahnas

estava funciuonando perfeito mais o orkut comecou a travar novamente , vou aplicar o store url e reiniciar ok

----------


## cahnas

kd tds

----------


## byosni

> Na realidade, essa iniciativa de realizar o cache diretamente na maquina do cliente, evitando que ele consuma link e ao mesmo tempo aumentar a velocidade de navegação do mesmo... vem desde 2010.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f211/cache-l...cliente-142970


É mesmo Andrio e esqueceram de citar eu.......
Fiquei feliz de ver pessoas com ideias novas... parabéns a todos.

----------


## Bruno Garcia

ola pessoal sou novo no forum e qero saber se eu presiso ter a versao 2.2.1 para instalar o programa

----------


## dmknob

> ola pessoal sou novo no forum e qero saber se eu presiso ter a versao 2.2.1 para instalar o programa


Bem vindo então!

Bom, a versão 2.2.2 é completa. Tem o link no primeiro tópico.
Depois dele instalado, baixa e instala a versão 2.2.3 que também tem no primeiro tópico.
E é isso.

Não é necessário a versão 2.2.1 ou anteriores.

[ ]

----------


## sergiofsm

Parabéns pelo trabalho de todos.

É por iniciativas assim que conhecemos os verdadeiros personagens desse maravilhoso mundo Linux!

Falando em Linux, faltou fazer para usarmos também nele.
Obrigado pelo feito, felicidades para todos.

----------


## lcesargc

estou testando tambem , por enquanto ESTA OTIMO

PARABENS MUITO BOM
OBRIGADO

----------


## zonaoeste

Parabéns pelo trabalho.

Pergunta, onde vejo que o Lusca Proxy está atualizado para V2.2.3D?

Estou tendo problemas com os vídeos o Proxy só entre cerca de 50 segundos após isso o restante vai pelo link o que posso fazer?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Parabéns pelo trabalho.
> 
> Pergunta, onde vejo que o Lusca Proxy está atualizado para V2.2.3D?
> 
> Estou tendo problemas com os vídeos o Proxy só entre cerca de 50 segundos após isso o restante vai pelo link o que posso fazer?


Você deve assistir o vídeo até o final, para ele registrar no cache do lusca.

Tem vez que fica assim mesmo, o carregamento parece que está vindo da internet, mas não está, está vindo do lusca mesmo, isso porque ele já está pré-configurado para alguns limites.

Para ver se está atualizado para a versão 2.2.3D vá no Menu iniciar>Programas>Lusca Proxy - ComStuff Version>Monitor SQUID LUSCA access.log

Logo quando você abrir na segunda linha você verá o seguinte texto:
MS-DOS style path detected: *D:*\luscacache\access.log

Pronto já saberás que está na unidade D:

Eu tambem uso na unidade D: as vezes formato minha máquina e quando eu reinstalo o lusca ele ainda fica com o cache funcionando de onde parou.

----------


## lcesargc

gostaria de saber se tem como usar em uma rede local, da pra compartilhar esse cache, com as maquinas q estao em rede? como configurar as maquinas? preciso colocar uma segunda placa de rede onde esta intalado o cache??
muito obrigado. muito bom o trabalho de voces
PARABENS

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> gostaria de saber se tem como usar em uma rede local.


Nunca fiz o teste, mas funciona sim, você terá que ter uma máquina simples que suporte o Windows 7 <-- "Windows 7 é mais otimizado para rede" Use a versão Enbedded dele, é bem mais leve

http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/windows-thin-pc.htm

Isso tudo é porque você terá que deixar uma máquina separada, somente para usar como cache, e com este Windows 7 Thin PC <--- "Versão Embedded"

Depois de tudo pronto, o cache instalado e tudo mais, não será necessário mais uma placa de rede, veja a figura de como irá ficar o esquema:



O Mikrotik tem que puxar a internet do seu computador com o proxy configurado, e configure seu mikrotik para receber a internet dele, para depois mandar para seus clientes.

Agora você terá que alterar as configurações do Lusca para o IP da máquina 192.168.1.2 porta 8000

Como fazer isto?

Você terá que editar as configurações de *squid.conf*, veja mais ou menos como ficaria


*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 ##############################################
### ACL DEFINITION ###
##############################################

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl localNet src 192.168.0.0/24 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.10.0/24 192.168.100.0/24 
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src *192.168.1.1*/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst *192.168.1.1/8*
acl SSL_ports port 443
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 # https
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl PURGE method PURGE



O Que está em vermelho já fui eu que alterei para o IP da Máquina que irá ser o servidor do lusca.

Para saber se o cache está funcionando, teste em um PC separado, e bote as configurações do proxy parao PC que está o lusca instalado.

Sei que isso é meio trabalhoso, mas é porque eu nunca testei aqui para ver se funciona, mas eu tenho certeza que funciona.

Talvez você já tenha um bom entendimento sobre isto, e sua experiência irá ajuda-lo.

----------


## WillKajuru

Gostaria de saber se o Lusca funciona no Windows 8, pois instalei em modo de compatibilidade(tanto 7 quanto XP), mas o serviço fica apenas Iniciando eternamente. Acabei de remover o Squid 2.7 para Windows dessa máquina e o mesmo funcionava bem, então não vejo porque o Lusca não funcionaria... Pensei se tratar de algum serviço que desativei, mas instalei o W8 no virtualbox e aconteceu o mesmo, o serviço fica iniciando e não sai disso...

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Gostaria de saber se o Lusca funciona no Windows 8?


Obrigado por perguntar!
Ainda não tenho o windws 8 instalado, mas logo quando tiver oportunidade, verificarei sobre isto.

----------


## lcesargc

> Nunca fiz o teste, mas funciona sim, você terá que ter uma máquina simples que suporte o Windows 7 <-- "Windows 7 é mais otimizado para rede" Use a versão Enbedded dele, é bem mais leve
> 
> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/windows-thin-pc.htm
> 
> Isso tudo é porque você terá que deixar uma máquina separada, somente para usar como cache, e com este Windows 7 Thin PC <--- "Versão Embedded"
> 
> Depois de tudo pronto, o cache instalado e tudo mais, não será necessário mais uma placa de rede, veja a figura de como irá ficar o esquema:
> 
> 
> ...






resumindo, vou ter q direcionar a rede para o ip do computador q esta com o cache, ou seja todas as requisiçoes serai feitas para o cache, e o cache e o unico q vai ter acesso a rede?? aqui uso o apr router e uma rede penquena sao 5 maquinas, 

FICA ASSIM: MOLDEN---------APROUTER-----------CLIENTES


devo colocar o pc cache no aprouter, ou entre o ap router e clientes?? por isso falei da ideia de colocar mais uma plca de rede





MUITO OBRIGADO PELA RESPOSTA.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> FICA ASSIM: MOLDEN---------APROUTER-----------CLIENTES


Moden---->Lusca---->APROUTER------>Clientes

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...id=41938&stc=1

Não se preocupe se vai precisar de outra placa de rede no PC com o lusca, o seu moden tem somente uma saída de rede???
Se seu moden tiver duas saídas de rede da para fazer tranquilo.

Sim uma coisa, o AP Router é muito falho em segurança, não deixe em rede aberta para o wifi "Pelomenos bote uma chave", Hackers podem navegar na sua internet com facilidade.

----------


## lcesargc

> Moden---->Lusca---->APROUTER------>Clientes
> 
> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...id=41938&stc=1
> 
> Não se preocupe se vai precisar de outra placa de rede no PC com o lusca, o seu moden tem somente uma saída de rede???
> Se seu moden tiver duas saídas de rede da para fazer tranquilo.
> 
> Sim uma coisa, o AP Router é muito falho em segurança, não deixe em rede aberta para o wifi "Pelomenos bote uma chave", Hackers podem navegar na sua internet com facilidade.



meu molden trabalha em bridge, sim eu uso uma senha wpa2 com 25 caracteres, e com filtro mac, e uma rede muito pequena,
nao queria instalar em todos os pc pq as maquinas sao um pouco velhas, por isso centralizaria tudo num pc unico. so tenho duvida de como configurar.

meu molden so tem uma porta lan, eu um tompsom tg508 (muito bom consigo 2 M a 3 kilometros do armario da oi :P)

redireciono todas as requisiçoes do ap router para o cache? e dou permissao so para o pc cache para ter acesso a internet??
vai ficar complicado, isso tudo ficar numa rede so.srsrs


era interessante tambem se pudesse usar o relatorio, achei muito interessante.seria bom se pudesse saber de cada cliente separado.isso deria D+++.

MUITO OBRIGADO NOVAMENTE

----------


## WillKajuru

> Obrigado por perguntar!
> Ainda não tenho o windws 8 instalado, mas logo quando tiver oportunidade, verificarei sobre isto.


Acabei de testar em máquina virtual: Windows 7 instala beleza, Windows 8 instala se botar em modo de compatibilidade, mas o serviço não consegue iniciar, e nem sequer gera log para avaliar o que deu errado.  :Bawling:

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> "meu molden so tem uma porta lan."


Já ai você irá precisar de outra placa de Rede para o PC "Mas não sei se funcionaria" ou melhor, é só botar um HUB ligado no sei Molden é menos complicado fazer assim.

MODEN------>┐
░░░░░░░░░HUB
░░░░░░░░░░∟>AP Router------->Clientes
░░░░░░░░░░∟>Lusca





> redireciono todas as requisiçoes do ap router para o cache?


Sim pode redirecionar, mas é bom ter algum outro PC para saber se esse proxy alterado está enviando realmente funcionando.

MODEN------>┐
░░░░░░░░░HUB
░░░░░░░░░░∟>Lusca Cache Configurado
░░░░░░░░░░∟>PC de Teste configurado com o proxy alterado, redirecionando para o PC com o Lusca




> E dou permissao so para o pc cache para ter acesso a internet??


Sim o PC com o Lusca tem que estar funcionando a internet normal





> era interessante tambem se pudesse usar o relatorio, achei muito interessante.seria bom se pudesse saber de cada cliente separado.isso deria D+++.


Simmm o Lusca Faz relatório sim, é só entrar no Menu Iniciar>Programas>Lusca Proxy - ComStuff Version>Gerar Retatório

Pena que não iria funcionar exatamente por causa do AP Router que é somente um IP que é o dele.




> Acabei de testar em máquina virtual: Windows 7 instala beleza, Windows 8 instala se botar em modo de compatibilidade, mas o serviço não consegue iniciar, e nem sequer gera log para avaliar o que deu errado.


Algum dia eu irei testar, mas até o momento no windows 8 não funciona.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## WillKajuru

> Algum dia eu irei testar, mas até o momento no windows 8 não funciona.


Acabei de instalar a versão 2.2.1(sem o perl) e iniciou e está fazendo cache. Suponho que seja algum conflito então. Se quizer fazer testes estou a disposição.

EDIT: Solução temporária: Instalar a versão 2.2.2 em modo de compatibilidade com W7, atualizar para 2.2.3, e substituir o squid.exe pelo da versão 2.2.1. Funciona, o serviço consegue iniciar.
Testei brevemente no Youtube assistindo no Firefox e quando abri o mesmo video no Chrome veio do cache.

----------


## Bruno Silva

> Já ai você irá precisar de outra placa de Rede para o PC "Mas não sei se funcionaria" ou melhor, é só botar um HUB ligado no sei Molden é menos complicado fazer assim.
> 
> MODEN------>┐
> ░░░░░░░░░HUB
> ░░░░░░░░░░∟>AP Router------->Clientes
> ░░░░░░░░░░∟>Lusca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite galera, seguinte nesse esquema oque aconselho é o computador servidor ter 2 placas de rede, ja fiz os teste tenho uma lan com 30 pcs e rodeou de boa deu tudo certo, uma dica não esqueça de desbloquear a porta 8000 no firewall do servidor  :Wink: 

qualquer duvida estarei a dispisição...

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Fiz uns testes aqui recentemente e vi que funciona sim com um PC separado, e tambem pode até ser feito com o seu própio PC

Somente altere as linhas do Squid.conf seguintes:

acl localNet src 10.5.0.0/24 10.5.50.0/24
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 10.5.50.7/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst 10.5.50.7/8

Use o seu IP que funciona direitinho, tem dois Nottebooks e o meu celular conectado através de meu PC, e o desempenho melhorou muito, até o momento não estou com problemas.

Se continuar como está, brevemente botarei um PC antes do Mikrotik para fazer o cache.

----------


## osmano807

Quanto pesa só o Squid?
Se fizer um rewriter que não precise de Perl e que rode no Windows dá pra remover o perl?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Quanto pesa só o Squid?
> Se fizer um rewriter que não precise de Perl e que rode no Windows dá pra remover o perl?


Da sim para fazer uma versão sem Perl, mas lembrando que conteúdos dinâmicos não funcionem, use a versão anterior que já está sem perl.

Links para download da versão anterior:
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.1b_rev1 Under-Linux.rar Link 1
Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.1b_rev1 Under-Linux.rar Link 2

----------


## osmano807

> Da sim para fazer uma versão sem Perl, mas lembrando que conteúdos dinâmicos não funcionem, use a versão anterior que já está sem perl.
> 
> Links para download da versão anterior:
> Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.1b_rev1 Under-Linux.rar Link 1
> Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.1b_rev1 Under-Linux.rar Link 2


Me referia a fazer um .exe que fizesse o mesmo papel do rewriter em perl.

Estou testando um projeto, por enquanto tá 1.5MiB, se der certo isso pode ajudar.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Opa se conseguir manda para agente testar :-)

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Me referia a fazer um .exe que fizesse o mesmo papel do rewriter em perl.
> 
> Estou testando um projeto, por enquanto tá 1.5MiB, se der certo isso pode ajudar.


Opa, bacana...

Com o rewriter em perl temos uma melhorá de mais de 100% no cacheamento.

Algo bastante interessante se usado em grande escala dentro da rede (pelos clientes).
Como muitos arquivos passaram a ser buscados ali na maquina do cliente, irá diminuir a quantidade de requisições nos rádios e do servidor Cache central... assim diminuindo o uso do processamento/memoria desses.
Nos permitindo atender mais clientes com o mesmo Hardware.
Além de trazer um aumento na velocidade de navegação do cliente.

----------


## osmano807

> Opa, bacana...
> 
> Com o rewriter em perl temos uma melhorá de mais de 100% no cacheamento.
> 
> Algo bastante interessante se usado em grande escala dentro da rede (pelos clientes).
> Como muitos arquivos passaram a ser buscados ali na maquina do cliente, irá diminuir a quantidade de requisições nos rádios e do servidor Cache central... assim diminuindo o uso do processamento/memoria desses.
> Nos permitindo atender mais clientes com o mesmo Hardware.
> Além de trazer um aumento na velocidade de navegação do cliente.


Então, consegui extrair o .exe e estou vendo como adaptar o storeurl.pl
192 linhas, é... vai ser uma longa semana

Os arquivos vão ser open source, estou pensando na licensa ainda, mas não vai usar 100% regex não hehe, vou convertendo aos poucos. Em breve posto mais notícias.

----------


## hostjunior

Tem como escolher a unidade de disco como tipo C/D/F/G?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Tem como escolher a unidade de disco como tipo C/D/F/G?


Somente C e D caso queira escolher outra unidade terá que alterar os arquivos de configuração.

----------


## hostjunior

tem como fazer isso?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> tem como fazer isso?


A Questão é o aplicativo principal do Lusca Cache ele é configurado para rodar na unidade C:

O cache pode ser redirecionado para qualquer unidade de seu computador, ele já está disponibilizado para a unidade C: D: não sendo necessário o uso em outras unidades já que a pasta do cache fica oculta na unidade que foi instalada.

Caso queira instalar na outra unidade F: G: somente poderás redirecionar o cache para estas unidades, alterando o arquivo Squid.conf

----------


## hostjunior

tenho 7 pc´s em uma rede interna instalei o cache em um PC que faz a rede mas só fez cache no pc que instalei o cache tinha como colocar o cache no PC do servidor e os outro 7 pegar ?

----------


## hostjunior

> Boa noite galera, seguinte nesse esquema oque aconselho é o computador servidor ter 2 placas de rede, ja fiz os teste tenho uma lan com 30 pcs e rodeou de boa deu tudo certo, uma dica não esqueça de desbloquear a porta 8000 no firewall do servidor 
> 
> qualquer duvida estarei a dispisição...


qual o seu skype amigo ?

----------


## naldosys

*como tirar um site do cache.?*
quando entro nesse site fica no cache somente o primeiro acesso. por isso nao quero que ele passe pelo cahce full.


http://agenciaweb.gruporede.com.br:8...oginCliente.do

por favor se alguem poder me ajudar 
eu agradeço!

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> *como tirar um site do cache.?*
> quando entro nesse site fica no cache somente o primeiro acesso. por isso nao quero que ele passe pelo cahce full.
> 
> 
> http://agenciaweb.gruporede.com.br:8...oginCliente.do
> 
> por favor se alguem poder me ajudar 
> eu agradeço!


Cache Full é para o Mikrotik ne Isso???

Caso queira botar no Mikrotik você terá que ir em:

IP> Web Proxy> Cache> New Webproxy Rules
1º) Em Src Address Bote o Site que você quer Ex: agenciaweb.gruporede.com.br
2º) Em Action bote Deny

OK e pronto.

Posso estar errado em alguma coisa, mas o caminho para fazer isto é esse.

----------


## naldosys

> Posso estar errado em alguma coisa, mas o caminho para fazer isto é esse.


obrigado pela resposta rapida. e desculpe-me por nao me explicar direito, na realidade eu instalei em uma maquina com windows xp
baixei o Lusca_for_ComStuff_V2.2.2D x86 x64 Under-Linux.rar e instalei esta funcionando muito bem ...mais esse site e outros sites estam repetindo sai sempre o mesmo boleto do mesmo 1º cliente.

----------


## naldosys

alguem pode me ajudar ...nao entendendo muito de comando do squid...
preciso somente do comando para UM Domínios de não cacheados 
usei esse aqui mais nao funcionou -> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 201.56.226.0/24 -j RETURN

fico no aguardo!!

----------


## naldosys

> alguem pode me ajudar ...nao entendendo muito de comando do squid...
> preciso somente do comando para UM Domínios de não cacheados 
> usei esse aqui mais nao funcionou -> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d 201.56.226.0/24 -j RETURN
> 
> fico no aguardo!!


POR FALTA DE CONHECIMENTO MEU E AJUDAS DOS MEUS COLEGAS....nao tive outra opçao se nao desistalar de todos os meus computadores...se alguem tiver a resposta para esse problema ...fico no aguardo
valeu

----------


## Nightbr

> Lusca-Cache Cliente
> 
> Melhore o desempenho da internet de seus clientes e desafogue 60% da banda de sua internet.
> 
> Para ele funcionar corretamente vá em painel de controle>opções da internet>conexões>configurações lan
> Marque a caixa "Usar servidor proxy para a rede local" e adicione o ip 127.0.0.1 porta 8000.
> Nesse modo o Mozilla, Chome, Internet Explorer, e outros navegadores e programas, vão procurar pelo proxy padrão de seu sistema.
> Veja a imagem:
> Anexo 38288
> ...


O link com o arquivo de instalação na unidade D: está errado, ambas versões estão instalando na unidade C:, favor corrigir. Obrigado

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> O link com o arquivo de instalação na unidade D: está errado, ambas versões estão instalando na unidade C:, favor corrigir. Obrigado


A Instalação está correta, o que muda é o redirecionamento do cache que você pode escolher entre a unidade C: ou unidade D:

A instalação do aplicativo é somente na unidade C:

----------


## bmetralha

estou com um problema. tudo estava funcionando muito bem so que agora quando vejo um vídeo no youtube e depois vou ver outro, o outro video fica com o áudio do que eu tinha visto anteriormente pq está acontecendo isso? abraço!

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> estou com um problema. tudo estava funcionando muito bem so que agora quando vejo um vídeo no youtube e depois vou ver outro, o outro video fica com o áudio do que eu tinha visto anteriormente pq está acontecendo isso? abraço!


Boa Observação bmetralha, irei fazer uns testes mais tarde, eu já tinha visto que o Youtube estava com novas mudanças, no seguinte termo, o audio dos vídeos do Youtube agora é um MP3 separado do vídeo, fazendo isso eles economizam espaço nos arquivos de vídeo, para todos tratarem com um audio só.

Tipo vídeos de 144p 240p 360p é um audio só para os três 
Os outros vídeos de maior qualidade tem um audio de melhor qualidade para os vídeos em formato em HD.

Este tratamento novo no Youtube está confundindo o Lusca, mas nada que não possa ser resolvido, logo logo estarei mandando ums atualização para vocês.

bmethalha você poderia fazer um teste limpando o cache do Lusca. No menu do cache do lusca tem essa opção de limpar o cache.

----------


## bmetralha

Rebuild Cache? É essa né a opção de limpar o cache? Pois executei ela aqui e o problema continua.
Irei aguardar a atualização, vlw!

----------


## felipeab10

alguma solução para o problema com o youtube galera ? em relação ao áudio, estou gostando muito desse projeto, estou usando no meu note, e a internet da oi aqui de casa ficou bem mais rapida..

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Olá pessoal eu fiz os meus testes, não aconteceu nada, o YouTube está normal, todos os áudios estão bons, eu não sei dizer o que deve estar acontecendo com o computador do rapaz que fez o comentário, mas vocês poderiam fazer um teste, desabilitando o cache, e ver se o YouTube vai ficar com o mesmo áudio.

----------


## bmetralha

Consegui resolver o problema com áudio do YouTube baixando outro arquivo storeurl.pl
Agora está funcionando normal aqui.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Consegui resolver o problema com áudio do YouTube baixando outro arquivo storeurl.pl
> Agora está funcionando normal aqui.


Olá Bmetralha!

Gostaria que você disponibilizasse o arquivo storeurl.pl que você conseguiu para eu analisar as alterações.

----------


## bmetralha

> Olá Bmetralha!
> 
> Gostaria que você disponibilizasse o arquivo storeurl.pl que você conseguiu para eu analisar as alterações.


Taí o arquivo: http://www.4shared.com/rar/nzp7LjBsce/storeurl.html

----------


## felipeab10

O que estão achando dessa solução de squid para windows, gostaria de pós e contras, e case de sucesso, até o momento estou gostando muito, instalei no meu notebook que tenho internet de 10mb da OI, e a diferença fica grande usando o proxy, principalmente a navegação de sites, instalei também no meu trabalho, mas a diferença foi pouca, pois tenho 1 link da gvt de 15mb, e a navegação sempre foi rápida, acho que só esta complementando, o que eu gostaria de sabe se tem como configurar um regedit ou algo do tipo para configurar automaticamente o firefox também, no meu trabalho usamos AD tentei usar o firefox adm, gpos e nada, não consigo fazer com que o firefox habilite o proxy automaticamente, tentei criar um arquivo de configuração do firefox para travar as configurações mas também não funcionou, creio que porque mudou o esquema de perfil nessas versões nova do firefox, alguém tem alguma sugestão ?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Configurar automaticamente o firefox, alguém tem alguma sugestão ?


Olá Felipe!

Você pode deixar o Firefox nas configurações automáticas para o proxy que funciona sem problemas.
Veja na imagem:

OK

----------


## felipeab10

> Olá Felipe!
> 
> Você pode deixar o Firefox nas configurações automáticas para o proxy que funciona sem problemas.
> Veja na imagem:
> 
> OK


olá mas já vem como padrão essa configuração no firefox ?, pois como eu disse aqui trabalhamos com Active Directory, por perfil de usuário.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> olá mas já vem como padrão essa configuração no firefox ?, pois como eu disse aqui trabalhamos com Active Directory, por perfil de usuário.


Não ele não vem como padrão.

Mas o caminho para o que você procura está aqui
http://www.google.com.br/search?q=co...fox-via-script

----------


## felipeab10

> Não ele não vem como padrão.
> 
> Mas o caminho para o que você procura está aqui
> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=co...fox-via-script



isso ai já tentei, mas não funciona nessas nova versão do firefox.


galera funcionou, esqueci de colocar para inicializar o script de login, agora esta setando automaticamente o proxy no firefox, vlw, e quanto ao projeto quem ainda usa, os ganhos que estão tendo podem informar.

----------


## felipeaav

estou querendo usar um micro em paralelo na rede para servir de proxy. Fiz algumas alterações segundo o pessoal e o proxy parou de funcionar ate no micro local (ja alterei o endereço do proxy no navegador).
Como ficaria a configuração do squid.conf sendo que o micro esta com ip 192.168.2.104 ? grato pela atenção

----------


## ivbnet

Tenho um servidor e instalei o programa nele e funciona 100% gostaria de saber se tem como conectar outras maquinas nesse servidor sem ter que instalar o programa nas outras maquinas

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Tenho um servidor e instalei o programa nele e funciona 100% gostaria de saber se tem como conectar outras maquinas nesse servidor sem ter que instalar o programa nas outras maquinas


Veja deste post para baixo, tem as informações que você precisa, de como alterar o IP do Lusca para ficar na rede, e ter um entendimento de como a rede vai funcionar:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...468#post656468

Esse é o post de como configurar o IP do Lusca:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...326#post669326

Lembrando que depois de configurado terá que botar o mesmo endereço de IP do proxy no seu navegador do Internet Explorer, como vem explicando no primeiro tópico.

----------


## ivbnet

Fiz a alteração do IP mais so esta navegando os servidor as maquina clientes nao navega com o proxy que configurei;

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Fiz a alteração do IP mais só esta navegando os servidor as maquina clientes não navega com o proxy que configurei;


Hoje pela noite poderei te dar um suporte rápido free, para te mostrar no computador do cliente como deve ficar, poderia ter acesso a máquina em que está o Lusca Instalado???

Me mande um e-mail hoje a noite para agendar-nos um suporte.

Este esquema funciona até nos celulares, usando o programa AutoProxy, agora só funciona em celulares android com o acesso ao root.

----------


## gmgustavocruz

Olá !Tenho muito interesse na versão do programa para disco c:,porém o link para download expirou,ainda é viável utilizá-lo? Ou posso baixar a versão oficial do programa que ficará bacana ???

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Olá !Tenho muito interesse na versão do programa para disco c:,porém o link para download expirou,ainda é viável utilizá-lo? Ou posso baixar a versão oficial do programa que ficará bacana ???


Acabei de verificar e todos os links para download estão funcionando, não encontra-se expirado, todos estão no servidor Mediafire.

----------


## rafaelgunes

Olá, boa tarde!
estou testando o lusca em um windows 7 x64, baxei tudo certinho e instalei conforme orientações... porém quando baixo um arquivo, e tento baixo-lo novamente, o mesmo demora demais para baixar ou ir buscar no cache... Começa a baixar e depois fica 0k, depois de algum tempo continua e termina...
Tem algum path pra resolver isso ??

----------


## rafaelgunes

Estou testando o lusca em um windows 7 x64 unidade C:, baixei tudo certinho e instalei conforme orientações... porém quando faço download de um arquivo, e tento baixo-lo novamente, o mesmo demora demais para baixar ou ir buscar no cache... Começa a baixar e depois fica 0k, depois de algum tempo continua e termina... Parece que quando está no cache demora mais de fazer o download q se n estivesse em cache... com relação as paginas, navegações, ok!!!
Já rodei o path 2.2.3, fiz varias modifiçãcoes para ver se melhorava isso , mas nda...
Tem algum path pra resolver isso ou outra configurações/sugestão??

----------


## rafaelgunes

Estou testando o lusca em um windows 7 x64 unidade C:, baixei tudo certinho e instalei conforme orientações... porém quando faço download de um arquivo, e tento baixo-lo novamente, o mesmo demora demais para baixar ou ir buscar no cache... Começa a baixar e depois fica 0k, depois de algum tempo continua e termina... Parece que quando está no cache demora mais de fazer o download q se n estivesse em cache... com relação as paginas, navegações, ok!!!
Já rodei o path 2.2.3, fiz varias modifiçãcoes para ver se melhorava isso , mas nda...
Tem algum path ou melhoria pra resolver isso ou outra configurações/sugestão??

----------

